# what is happening to me? I am worried now.



## blah2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

At first I thought I probably had Ibs, however I am not sure anymore

Well, over the past 3 weeks, I have had a lot of bowel problems. It started off with severe constipation and mild leaky gas. And over the past few weeks, it has changed, and now I don't have any idea of what I could possibly have. For some background, I am 15 years old, 2 weeks ago I significantly upped my fiber intake (now getting recomended dose), 1 week ago I started running for 15-25 minutes a day (in addition to weights, push-ups, sit-ups, etc. but have been doing these since august). I have been taking beano, somethign pretty similar to extra strength gas x, something similar to muralax, been eating chobani yogurt every morning for 3 weeks, started eating 2 activia yogurts a day yesterday, some days i take up to 6 fiber tablets (8g's of fiber in all), and I have been eating less as well.

My current symptoms:

-stomach ache (on and off, but most recently most of the time)

-Leaky gas (only at school)

-a lot of gas and bloating

- irritability (possibly in response to being embarrassed and stressed)

- a little coughing (a few weeks before any of this started, I had a severe cough that lasted ~2 months, by the time my father ACTUALLY took my to the doctor, it was a lot better, but he gave me some nasal spray and it went away, doctor said it was probably post nasal drip)

-stomach growling

-Irritated anus (at times, but probably from straining and wiping so much)

-Bad breath (when i hold in gas at school)

- Constantly changing stool (for the past two days especially, for about 2 days My stool has returned to it's normal color, but wasn't shaped normally [I was never a healthy eater anyways, I was usually constipated] but starting yesterday after school, my stool went from a mix of yellow-ish and brown => a mix of chalky and brown => chalky => chalky-green.

-Haven't had the feeling of a complete evacuation in weeks

-I ALWAYS have to strain, I also have most trouble going early in the morning and late at night, however recently, I don't have to strain as much when I actually have to go (I often get frustrated and try to get everything out)

-I have to go several times a day, my normal was one large bowel movement every few days, now I have 2-4 every day

-Consistency ranges from normal-ish to soft (usually soft and smelly)

- I haven't had any rock hard stools (at least not for a while) nor have I had any diarrhea (only once from straining incredibly hard my first week, I had a very small amount)

-I have found no blood in my stool, However i am concerned with how much my stool is changing in just 24 hours

-Laying on my side helps me have to go (not sure if that is important)

My father is finally considering taking me to a gastrologist but he needs to talk to my other doctor first. THese symptoms are destroying my life, I can't focus on anything else.


----------

